

An offline desktop app for WorkFlowy - jessep
http://blog.workflowy.com/2013/12/18/an-offline-desktop-app-for-workflowy/

======
buckbova
I really enjoy using workflowy and have suggested others use it. What I'd like
is an Android app instead of using the mobile browser.

Possible in the future?

For all those who don't know, workflowy is lists of lists of lists of lists.
This is pretty much how I think.

~~~
chux52
Workflowy Agent does a decent job of being a 3rd party solution.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.karelklima....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.karelklima.workflowy.agent)

~~~
aagha
Ugh. Really? It feels slow and is painful to use.

~~~
chux52
Faster than using the mobile browser for me.

------
pixelcort
Workflowy is one of the most useful and interesting products created lately. I
was honored to have had dinner with the founders a while back ago, and they
are an awesome team and I really wish them the best.

I've found sometimes, especially when introducing Workflowy to non-English
speakers, the UI is a bit hard to learn, but once I show them the basics they
figure it out pretty quick. The daily email diff is also invaluable.

My tip to you guys: lower the number of free items per month to get more users
to pay!

------
pokstad
I love Work Flowy and I'm glad to see offline available although I always
thought it worked offline and just synced when reconnected. How did it behave
before?

I would pay for a pro account if they had a better iOS experience. Right now
their web app wrapper type app ain't cutting it, they need something native.
That's pro-worthy.

~~~
jessep
It does sync if you go online, but if you close the page, you lose the data.
Yeah, iOS app could use a lot of love.

~~~
enome
What are you guys using to sync the app? I am creating an app as well and
thinking of going with Chrome Package App.

~~~
jessep
It is a Chrome Packaged App. This is nice, because it has built in auto-
update.

The way to do a desktop app using web technologies that feels more "real" is
with node-webkit: [https://github.com/rogerwang/node-
webkit](https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit)

We did this project in collaboration with Google, and they were great. We
wouldn't have done it at all otherwise. But, I still do want to create a node-
webkit app, because I think that's what users want, a normal app, not some
weird hybrid thing.

~~~
enome
Yeah, I looked at node-webkit as well. The reason I was thinking of going with
Chrome was because it's easier to push updates and to receive payments instead
of rolling my own. I went for PouchDB to sync my data which will probably give
me a few issues with the Packaged Apps since it uses eval in some places but
I'll deal with that later.

------
jessep
This was built as a Chrome Packaged App. There are some plusses and minuses
with them. The fact that you have most of a desktop experience, with auto-
updating, is really nice. The fact that there are some critical differences,
that are confusing to the user. I wish Chrome wasn't trying to invent a new
category of app :/

------
jessep
We released this a while ago, but were waiting to announce it until Chrome
released Mac support for its apps.

